
Ask HN: Which companies are hiring “real” (not US only) remote? - x3ro
I&#x27;m looking for a new job, and I would love it to be remote. But almost all of the remote job postings that I come across are &quot;remote (US)&quot;, and I live in Europe. Two of the companies that didn&#x27;t mention this and I applied to ultimately told me that I should relocate to the US for a remote position (?!)<p>So my question is, which companies are hiring remote, or where is a good place to look for remote jobs that aren&#x27;t US only?
======
spraak
I think that unfortunately many "remote" companies are looking for US
employees for legal and tax reasons, if they are already a US based company.

I have found (as in, was hired) true remote positions from [1]

I have heard of [2] [3] [4] and there are many language or technology specific
sites that have a remote tag, e.g. [5] but you may have the same "US only"
issue with some positions there.

[1] weworkremotely.com

[2] [https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/)

[3] [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote-developer-
jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote-developer-jobs)

[4]
[https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%7D](https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%7D)

[5] [https://www.golangprojects.com/golang-remote-
jobs.html](https://www.golangprojects.com/golang-remote-jobs.html)

------
planetburgess
This sheet by Rudolphe Dutel at Remotive.io lists 900+ startups who are hiring
remotely
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1PYwbCTY7h0CNHeer9J0VRzE/edit#gid=1279011369)

------
planetburgess
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20083795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20083795)

